# Do Cigars Give You Heartburn/Indegestion?



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

*^^Simple poll, do cigars give you heartburn or indigestion?^^*

1) Yes.

2) No.

3) Sometimes.

4) Occasionally, depending on what I'm eating and drinking as well.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Never heard of anyone getting indigestion from cigars, but interested to see what the general concensus is.
opcorn:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have GERD and I manage it with one Prilosec OTC a day. If I don't take it, and I smoke, yes, I'll get heartburn. But that's rare, so I voted no.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

Shaz said:


> Never heard of anyone getting indigestion from cigars, but interested to see what the general concensus is.
> opcorn:


I've been experiencing it lately. More than usual, I'm also suffering from some really bad spring time allergies as well. But I'm a bit of a hypochondriac, but for the past 5 days my stomach has kinda been on edge and I burn 3 cigars a day, drink lots of tea/coffee/energy drinks/water. But I've been noticing some really bad indigestion, and I'm trying to pinpoint what is causing it. So I answered Occasionally, but I guess that would also bounce in between Sometimes and No as well. I guess this poll can be really limited to each individuals situation, cigar smoking habit, and past health history. In essence, there are probably infinite numbers of factors that could play into the whole thing. But I know for sure that for the last few days Tums have been a lifesaver.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

Poneill272 said:


> I have GERD and I manage it with one Prilosec OTC a day. If I don't take it, and I smoke, yes, I'll get heartburn. But that's rare, so I voted no.


Should have voted sometimes, imo. But speaking from someone that also has minor GERD as well, not to the point where I have to take Tagament every day. But every other month I do a 7-14 day cycle. Keeps things regular, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I almost always get heartburn from cigars, especially when I'm not drinking something. If I spit a lot and drink something I won't get it, but if I do nothing, well I get heartburn. I thought about hitting the occasionally but it's not about eating or drinking before, so... it is what it is, I don't smoke all that often anyway.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

Quietville said:


> I almost always get heartburn from cigars, especially when I'm not drinking something. If I spit a lot and drink something I won't get it, but if I do nothing, well I get heartburn. I thought about hitting the occasionally but it's not about eating or drinking before, so... it is what it is, I don't smoke all that often anyway.


Think the tobacco slowly dripping down your throat is the cause?


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope never had heartburn but I don't have much trouble with that typically anyway, for what it's worth.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Demonblade said:


> Think the tobacco slowly dripping down your throat is the cause?


I always assumed it was tar and junk.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. Once I was smoking a cigar late at work. I was testing a system I had built which was running on a short 20s cycle. I hadn't realized it, but I was puffing every other cycle while I was rapidly scribbling down measurements. I downed a cigar that usually takes me 1.25hrs in about 0.5hrs which I think gave me a nic fit. 

When you haul down a cigar that fast and only smoke 2-3 sticks a week it appears that you can get nicotine poisoning by eating a big cigar in half an hour. I almost ralphed my dinner that night. I gotta say that that stogie burned really well! No touchups. Even burn right down to a 1/2" nub 15min before I ran to the toilet and gagged.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

KaChong said:


> Yes. Once I was smoking a cigar late at work. I was testing a system I had built which was running on a short 20s cycle. I hadn't realized it, but I was puffing every other cycle while I was rapidly scribbling down measurements. I downed a cigar that usually takes me 1.25hrs in about 0.5hrs which I think gave me a nic fit.
> 
> When you haul down a cigar that fast and only smoke 2-3 sticks a week it appears that you can get nicotine poisoning by eating a big cigar in half an hour. I almost ralphed my dinner that night. I gotta say that that stogie burned really well! No touchups. Even burn right down to a 1/2" nub 15min before I ran to the toilet and gagged.


This cracked me up, thanks for sharing. :faint:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Demonblade said:


> I've been experiencing it lately. More than usual, I'm also suffering from some really bad spring time allergies as well. But I'm a bit of a hypochondriac, but for the past 5 days my stomach has kinda been on edge and I burn 3 cigars a day, drink lots of tea/coffee/energy drinks/water. But I've been noticing some really bad indigestion, and I'm trying to pinpoint what is causing it. So I answered Occasionally, but I guess that would also bounce in between Sometimes and No as well. I guess this poll can be really limited to each individuals situation, cigar smoking habit, and past health history. In essence, there are probably infinite numbers of factors that could play into the whole thing. But I know for sure that for the last few days Tums have been a lifesaver.


I've never had heartburn from a cigar. 
This is a bad time of year for Houston as far as allergies and pollen. 
I'm not sure what side of town you're on, but there has also been a bad virus going around on the north side.
I haven't had it......yet, hopefully I don't get it at all!


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Demonblade said:


> This cracked me up, thanks for sharing. :faint:


My pleasure.

I get kind of stupid when I'm herfing solo at work, especially when there's a 5 ton CNC mill munching away like a satanic metronome. When I was a kid a looong time ago I remember an I Love Lucy episode where Lucy and Ethel get a job wrapping bon bons at a candy factory. They're just trucking along happily until the conveyor speeds up and they slowly realize that they can't keep up. They wrap as fast as they can and start eating the candies that they can't. I think Lucy even gets a bit scrambled and starts eating wrappers even. At the end of the day, the boss congratulates them for turning in a good first day and gives them each a box of candy to take home and the girls go green (well, as green as black and white can render).

Anyways, I try not to do that anymore.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

IBEW said:


> I've never had heartburn from a cigar.
> This is a bad time of year for Houston as far as allergies and pollen.
> I'm not sure what side of town you're on, but there has also been a bad virus going around on the north side.
> I haven't had it......yet, hopefully I don't get it at all!


I'm in the Kingwood/Atascosita/Humble area. So yeah, Northside.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

This...tea/coffee/energy drinks has the potential to cause plenty of heartburn. Mix in tobacco use and for some of us the combination is a guarantee. Throw in some chocolate and spicy foods and you can turn yourself into a walking advertisement for GERD and the medicines often prescribed to fight it. Some are blessed to be immune to the effects but for those of us who are not it can often beneficial to cut down on the intake.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

tpharkman said:


> This...tea/coffee/energy drinks has the potential to cause plenty of heartburn. Mix in tobacco use and for some of us the combination is a guarantee. Throw in some chocolate and spicy foods and you can turn yourself into a walking advertisement for GERD and the medicines often prescribed to fight it. Some are blessed to be immune to the effects but for those of us who are not it can often beneficial to cut down on the intake.


You nailed it, very insightful information, and informative. Thanks for your excellent post.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

On Occasion I feel a bit of this after certain smokes and yes if I am outside an am able to spit and drink I think it's better. Now in a shop where I can't I think this happens sometimes.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Back in my cigarette days I had heartburn all the time. When I quit them, the heartburn went away. So while I haven't had this problem with pipes and cigars, I can see it being a problem for those sensitive to it.


----------



## Daithi (Feb 21, 2012)

When I used to smoke cigarettes they would give me heartburn, but I've never had heartburn from cigars.


----------



## MisterWolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't yet had that happen to me. Interesting thought to be aware of though.

Mr. Wolf


----------



## Monster (Mar 5, 2012)

i will get a real minor case of heartburn when im inside and it isn't well ventilated.


----------

